# wer weiß was über eine penn 875 lc



## biene287 (1. April 2008)

Hallo, habe mir vor längere zeit eine penn 875 lc gekauft doch jetzt ist meine bedienungsanleitung weg und ich weiß nicht mehr wie ich die schnuranzeige wieder eingestellt bekomme. :c


----------



## biene287 (1. April 2008)

*wer kennt sich mit einer penn 875 lc aus*

hallo, habe mir vor einer leile eine penn 875 lc gekauft doch leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie man die schnuranzeige einstellt. 
vielleicht kann mir ja wer helfen


----------



## vaaberg (1. April 2008)

*AW: wer kennt sich mit einer penn 875 lc aus*



biene287 schrieb:


> hallo, habe mir vor einer leile eine penn 875 lc gekauft doch leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie man die schnuranzeige einstellt.
> vielleicht kann mir ja wer helfen




Die Rolle ist gut, aber das Schnuraufspulen ist wie allen Digitalen etaws schwierig.
Du brauchst die *Betriebsanleitung und das Aufspulrädchen*.
Wenn Du Schnur auf der Rolle hast und die Anzeige geht nicht, musst Du die Schnur komplett runter nehmen und dann nach Gebrauchsanletung wieder neu aufspulen.
Wie alt ist die Rolle, ist die Batterie noch ok ? Die Batterie hält eigentlich einige Jahre und die Kapazität wird auch angezeigt.
Melde Dich wenn Du nicht klar kommst


----------



## hsobolewski (1. April 2008)

*AW: wer weiß was über eine penn 875 lc*

Mal erst ein paar Fragen:
Was stimmt nun nicht?
Zeigt der Schnurzähler garnichts mehr an? Oder zeigt der Schnurzähler alles in Fuss an, oder stimmen die Angaben nicht mit der darauf befindlichen Schnur nicht überein? oder willst du nur neue Schnur aufspulen?

Letzteres ist ganz einfach. Den Aufspulatapter auf die dafür vorgesehene Aussparung aufsetzen so das das Laufrad auf der Spule sitzt. Roten Knopf drücken und los gehts. Nun wenn ich mich noch richtig errinnere zeigen drei fordlaufende Balken die korekte Funktion an. Sollte ein anderes Symbol auftauchen stimmt meistens etwas mit dem Aufsspulatapter nicht. Übrings. Es muss nicht die ganze Schnur wieder ab. Sondern es muss ca. 50% der Schnurfassung aufgespult werden unter Mithilfe des Aufspulatapters.
Am Schluß wieder den Roten Knopf drücken.

Warte mal. Es ist auf jeden Fall der Knopf mit dem man *nicht* normal Einschaltet. Bin mir nämlich nicht mehr sicher ob nun dieser Rot war oder grün. Ist halt auch schon ne Zeit her.


----------



## Frieder (1. April 2008)

*AW: wer weiß was über eine penn 875 lc*

Hallo Biene287,
auch ich besitze seit mehreren Jahren die gleiche Rolle. Sie hat mich in Norge noch nie im Stich gelassen. Habe mir dann auch noch die etwas kleinere 855 LC besorgt.
Leider hat sich meine Bedienungsanleitung ebenfalls aus dem Staub gemacht.
Sollte sie mir dennoch in die Hände geraten, werde ich mich noch einmal bei Dir melden.
Wenn Du das Aufspulrädchen nicht mehr hast ....... dann hast Du ein Problem. Denn ohne das Ding ist ein Bestimmen der aufgespulten Schnurlänge leider nicht möglich.
Habe Dir mal nen Foto beigelegt.

Schade eigentlich, daß diese Rollen nicht mehr gebaut werden.
WFT hat die 995 LC auf den Markt gebracht.
Ist mir persönlich zu groß und ständig öffnet sich das Batteriefach und es fällt alles herunter. Man ist gezwungen den deckel und die Batterie mit etwas Isolierband zu sichern.


----------



## vettie171 (1. April 2008)

*Andere Rolle, gleiches Problem PENN 895LC*

Hall#cAngelfreunde,
habe mir 2001 eine Penn 895LC gekauft. Die Bedienungsanleitung ist unauffindbar. Wer besitz so eine Rolle mit eben dieser Anleitung?
Das Aufspulgerät ist noch da, weis aber nicht mehr wie es anzuwenden ist.
Am 23.04. gehts nach Hitra, und ich müsste noch neue Schnur aufspulen.
Vielen Dank im Voraus. :q


----------



## bernie (2. April 2008)

*AW: wer weiß was über eine penn 875 lc*

Moin,

ich hab Euch da mal was eingescannt  ...... so auf die Schnelle das Wichtigste.


----------



## biene287 (2. April 2008)

*AW: wer weiß was über eine penn 875 lc*

Vielen Dank euch allen!!
Eure Tips haben mir sehr weiter geholfen. 
Hoffe das es jetzt am Samstag zum Hochseeangeln auch alles hin haut

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Frieder (3. April 2008)

*AW: wer weiß was über eine penn 875 lc*

Hi bernie,
danke für die Anleitung.#6
Jetzt traue ich mich auch wieder mal die Schnur zu erneuern.#:


----------

